# Timbren / Cherokee Sport install ????



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Home someone has done this before. Weekend project and of course Timbren is closed on the weekend - dugh.

99 Cherokee Sport I6.
Take a look at the pict below. The tower is welded on, the press fitted sleeve which holds the original rubber stop is welded to the tower. I can't get the springs free with the tower and can't see how I could possibly install the new timbren's with the extra 5" in length. 

Thanks!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Unbolt the lower shock mounting bolts and also unbolt the sway bar link from the axle housing. This will allow much more droop for the axle housing. Put a jack under the housing and let it down slowly, making sure the brake hose isn't getting stretched or damaged. If it is, remove the caliper and hang it somewhere (not by the hose). Looks like you already have spring compressors on the coil. They should help, but be careful with those.

Lift the spring up from the axle and try to pull it out bottom-first, towards the front of the Jeep.

Definitely a PITA, but it will come out. Unbolting the lower control arm on the side your working on will let the axle drop even further, but I've never had to do that just to get a spring out or in.

If you can't get the spring back in with the Timbren in, you can hold it inside the spring while you put the spring into place, and then use prybars through the spring coils to pop it into the cup. Silicone is definitely your friend here to help it pop in a bit easier.

Hope these ideas help.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Well nothing like finishing your own story......

Timbrens are in. Not much to brag about.

Ok, I struggled getting the springs out. I ended up cranking the strut coil spring bars way too much. I then had my son put his weight into a pry bar to pit the sway bar thus giving an additional 1 or so for the springs to come out. The issue was the tower mount was way too long. I guess they put the springs on then the axle from the factory.

To put the timbren in I had to knock out the original rubber junk. Tap a center hole into the bumper tower. Then I had to widen the hole in the rubber timbren to fit a socket with allen end. Then wiggle the unit into the springs and put my hand into the center while partially mounted. This sounds easy ... it was not. The bumper stop also points the new timbren off center forward so, the unit and the over sized spacers hit the springs. Would have been nice to have a wedge like timbren gives in their chevy kit.

There in. Won't be able to test until I finish up the front axle seals. My guess is they wont' last and will be ripped out by the springs. I've used timbrens before ... thought $200 for $10 worth of product was nuts.

I think I'll design my own Timbrens and charge $100 and actually test them first. For a jeep with tiny springs ... I wouldn't recommend timbrens.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

FWIW if the Timbrens grenade, the Airlift airbags for the 84-96 Cherokees will fit the 97-01 with a few mods. Also if both shocks and swaybar links are disconnected the axle should drop enough to get them out with the spring compressors.


----------

